# Now this is BAAAADDD!!!!! (non-bike listing)



## fordmike65 (Aug 10, 2015)

Saw this posted on my Comet Yahoo-group. Damn this is BadA$$!!!


http://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/5162930939.html


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 10, 2015)

If this belongs in the Break Room, by all means move it to that section. Thanks.


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 10, 2015)

This is Nick's Dad's Comet, also a 427. Lightening Bolt. Wicked fast
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTeQ-OoCYdg

Darcie


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 10, 2015)

That is one bad ass comet mike. Super light body with 427 side oiler. Also love 64 fairlane thunderbolt. Ford really had their creative juices flowing when they made these.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 10, 2015)

Man, if it weren't for my bike addiction, the 347ci would be in my '65 Comet Caliente by now


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 10, 2015)

Crappy cellphone vid of my buddy Erwin's '65 Mustang draggin' the back bumper at Irwindale Speedway a few years ago

https://youhttps://youtu.be/wAyC38BsLww?list=PL0D31FAA4ABA2F49Atu.be/wAyC38BsLww?t=4m47s


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 10, 2015)

Nickinator said:


> This is Nick's Dad's Comet, also a 427. Lightening Bolt. Wicked fast
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTeQ-OoCYdg
> 
> Darcie




Oh Mama! Gave me the chills


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 10, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Man, if it weren't for my bike addiction, the 347ci would be in my '65 Comet Caliente by now




Or you could put a LS in it and really make it run! Jus kidding Mike---kinda V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 10, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> Or you could put a LS in it and really make it run! Jus kidding Mike---kinda V/r Shawn




Grrrrrrrrrrr.........


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 10, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> Or you could put a LS in it and really make it run!




someday those ford guys will wanna go fast


----------



## Wayne Adam (Aug 10, 2015)

Hey Mike,
   That car is only 5 miles from my house......Wayne


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 10, 2015)

Wayne Adam said:


> Hey Mike,
> That car is only 5 miles from my house......Wayne



Go take her for a spin!


----------



## 63SuperStingRay (Aug 11, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Saw this posted on my Comet Yahoo-group. Damn this is BadA$$!!!
> 
> 
> http://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/5162930939.html




I personally wouldnt pay $50k for a ford that didnt have the word shelby in it, but that is an amazingly clean ride.


----------



## 63SuperStingRay (Aug 11, 2015)

how do i edit i didnt mean to quote


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 11, 2015)

If it truly is a factory A/FX car, it is one rare bird. Between there only being a few made & many meeting their demise on the track, this is more rare than just about any Shelby.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 11, 2015)

At that price I'm thinking clone/tribute albeit a really nice one. V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 11, 2015)

I'm sure you're right Shawn. 427 side oilers aren't cheap anymore


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 11, 2015)

Actually I think that is a pretty good buy from what I can see. It would be hard to replicate that car for the money. V/r Shawn


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 11, 2015)

in stock.........
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?62495-F-S-68-427-ford-side-oiler-engine


----------

